# Refuses to conduct his business in rain!



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay. I know it's been written and discussed here before. 

Sergio is 2. House trained. Refuses to poop in the rain. Wet ground interferes with his sniffing. He also will not use the potty pads while I am here.

His choices? Inside hallway carpet of my apartment building. I sometimes will carry him inside and outside to prevent him from going on the carpet.

He hasn't pooped since 7:30 am this morning. He went outside and peed and pooped at 5:30 am and 7:30 am this morning when it wasn't raining.

Eating and drinking as usual. I was outside with him with a large umbrella for an hour at 5 pm and he refused to go. 

Michele


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope you get some answers, because I have same problem with Sir Winston, he hates rain!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I just don't understand why he won't use the potty pads when he is trained to use them. He used to go when I set him on it, about a month ago when I first got him. He wil just hold it. Then I can't relax with him roaming freely around the apartment.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

curly_DC said:


> I just don't understand why he won't use the potty pads when he is trained to use them. He used to go when I set him on it, about a month ago when I first got him. He wil just hold it. Then I can't relax with him roaming freely around the apartment.


How long ago was it that he used the potty pads? I love it when they are trained at an early age to use the litter boxes and then learn to go outside, it is wonderful when/if they will do either...Tom King might have some in put on that. I hope you have some more answers, because I need to know also!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the opposite problem, kipper doesn't want to come in when it's raining so by the time I get him in he looks like a drowned rat. My suggestion would be to put him in the bathroom or x pen if he doesn't go and take him out again a little later. u can also leave the potty pad in the x pen in case he decides to use it......or shred it we know how they are. Since u know he's a hallway man I might even try putting a potty pad there just I case he squats on your trip out (not permanently just right before u are about to leave apt)


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

He's just lounging and relaxing so maybe he just didn't need to poop that bad.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My girl thinks she will melt in the rain, she can hold it for a long time...just not long enough. If it rains for more then one day and she hasn't gone, I close off most of the house and watch for signels, more often then not she goes out on her own (we have a dog door). If Misty does not go on her own, I take her out, she will not go in the house unless she can sneak upstairs (we have a large house and seldom use the second floor except for guests). She has figured out she can stand under some of the bushes and not get wet, still she hates her feet getting wet.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Sissy also hates the rain or I think it's the getting her feet wet part that she doesn't like...she also can hold it for a really long time but eventually she will go out and stay close to the house under the little edge to keep as dry as possible...I wish I had known about litter box training when I got mine because I surely would have tried...it would be lovely to have an alternative for really bad weather ....I tried the pads and they shredded them even with the holder they go in .....anyways they have not had accidents in the house but it would be nice esp at night


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie won't go in the rain either, but she will use the pee pads. But this week I let her off leash in the back outside the fence. I never gave the newly plowed garden a thought or the morning rain. She loved the mud! I couldn't believe it. If the Humane society had seen her, they would have taken her from me. No way they would have believed that she could get that muddy unless I made her live outside.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Yesterday I wondered if it was the rain, which Keeper hates, or if he somehow sensed the dangerous weather in the area. At any rate, he seldom uses his potty pad, but when I opened the door and said 'it's raining, use your potty pad', he immediately went over and used it. I'm grateful and perhaps just lucky. I wonder if you tried the spray attractant at such a time and told him to use his pad, picked him up and put him on the pad if he'd get the message. Perhaps worth a try.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, How long you must have worked to get the mud off Rosie, you do realize now she'll want to play in it again.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Sergio pooped on the hallway carpet again while I was juggling my coffee and poop bag. Apartment complex put down mulch around trees and bushes and it smells awful. Plus Sergio is still in the onesie inside. I am hoping those factors will no longer be a problem when it rains. I think he really likes the onesie!! And he likes it when I pick him up and carry him outside. He's almost 12 lbs.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe you could try dogie booties and a rain coat.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Maybe you could try dogie booties and a rain coat.


The wet ground interferes with his sniffing. I am not sure it's the rain.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Rosie a mud magnet, who would have thought? Sir Winston hates the rain but I think once we get going on a walk if the road is damp he will walk around the puddles, while Lady Mia will walk right through them...
Sometimes they use the pad, they both seem to think newspaper is better...lol..


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Izzy hates the rain and even the dew in the morning....but is a whirling dervish in the snow....go figure...

I have a screened in porch so am going to try newspaper or those pads...it would make life much easier. 

Estelle and Izzy


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Estelle:

You may be able to use paper as long as Izzy does not have the "paper shredding gene.". If he starts shredding the pre pads, then you will need to find another solution quickly.

There are washable cloth pads that you can use, and some folks here use litter boxes with wood pellets as the absorbent litter. 

If you do a search, I am certain you can find a number of threads packed with information about indoor alternatives.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Starr:

You are absolutely right...these pads (she definitely has the shredding gene) might be just the thing out on the screened in porch at night. Since it is the darkness and the RAIN it would serve both purposes.

But I am really hoping that the new puppy will lure her into the yard a little more. She certainly loves it in the day time and RLH round and round like a mad dog. So cute and so much fun. Thanks


----------

